# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Portable Storage Units Rental for Renovation Project? (involves demo)

## jbrenovations

Greetings All, 
I am going to be starting an intense home renovation project soon and I am looking for companies somewhere in the NE region of the states that offer a similar service to PODS, except the unit need not be transported or moved. Basically I am looking for a storage unit to hold my home belongings for a few weeks while everything is under intense construction. Also, if anyone has any experience with projects like this, if you know what size unit is appropriate for a mildly furnished but average sized two floor home. Does anyone know of any companies that AREN'T PODS that offers this service in the North Eastern, Philadelphia regions (specifically)? PODS seems to be dominating this industry and I am not too fond of their prices so any similar services would be great. Thank you for your feedback! 
-J

----------


## phild01

:Australia: Oz site, limited help here!

----------


## jbrenovations

What does Oz site mean?

----------


## jbrenovations

Ahhh, Australia! Well, if anything then, anyone have experience with sizes?

----------


## Marc

Hum ... a few _weeks_? 
I love your optimism ! 
As far as sizes, if your house is say 200 m2 per floor I would take a guess and say you need a minimum of 50 m2 storage space.
Do you have room for shipping containers in your front yard? (Or your neighbours yard) A couple of 40 footers may be all you need

----------


## toooldforthis

build the garage first.
storage solution solved.

----------


## commodorenut

Not sure if you get them over there or not, but "one way" shipping containers from China are quite cheap to buy, and when you're done, it won't take long to sell for not much less than you paid for it.  They are pretty good quality for what they are - I wouldn't use one on a farm and expect 20 years out of it, but for what you want, or storage for a few years, they're perfect - they are practically new, and cheap. 
The "rental" cost will be the loss made on the container itself, and the transport fees, but if you work it out against renting a commercial storage option, it becomes far cheaper after only a few weeks (and more convenient if you end up with building delays).

----------

